# TCP/IP print spooler software



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hello,

I have windows 98 machine on our network and I need it to print to a networked Ricoh Aficio CL3500N PCL 5C printer. Anyone know of any solutions regarding this issue?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

You need the Win98 driver of said printer. It's best to install it first as local printer and connect to lpt1. 
Then download HP Install Network Printer Wizard from here:
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pscmisc/vac/us/en/en/network_software/install_overview.html

Install and run it. It will help you find the printer on the network, create printing path, and assign the previously installed driver to the network printer.
Then you can delete the local printer.


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you...I will give that a try.


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

I tried what you suggested and I can't locate the printer on the network using HP Intall Network Printer Wizard?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have a Ricoh Aficio CL3500N PCL 5C, and you're using an HP install wizard? Small wonder it can't find it!


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

Exactly.....pointing out the obvious is nice but what is the solution?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can start by not using anything that says HP.  

Did you try to go to Network Neighborhood and browse to the machine in question? See if the shared printer is listed, it should be. Note that you'll have to manually install the printer drivers for the printer, since W98 won't automatically download them from the machine with the shared printer.


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes...... I have done all of what you listed and with no results. That's why I thought I'd try posting here


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do the Ricoh drivers say they're W98 compatible? Have you tried Ricoh tech support to see if they have a suggestion?


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> You have a Ricoh Aficio CL3500N PCL 5C, and you're using an HP install wizard? Small wonder it can't find it!


Well, once I used HP Install Network Printer Wizard to connect to an AGFA photocopy-printer, and it worked. I'm positive its not limited to HP printers.

From the original description of the problem I assumed so, but now I have to ask if this printer is connected directly to network? Does it have an IP number? Or is it installed as a local printer and shared on a PC?


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

The printer has an IP and is attached to one of our servers. I'm still trying to find win98 compatable drivers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you can browse the network and see the printer, I suspect the drivers are the sticking point.


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

I have just installed the Ricoh drivers for win98 and I ran the HP wizard still will not locate the printer....I've searched online and have come across a few post that recommend the same HP tool to locate any IP printer on a network. It's just not working for me?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you browse in Network Neighborhood and locate the printer? We need to know if you have connectivity to the printer. How about pinging the printer's IP address from the machine?


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

evo22 said:


> I have just installed the Ricoh drivers for win98 and I ran the HP wizard still will not locate the printer....I've searched online and have come across a few post that recommend the same HP tool to locate any IP printer on a network. It's just not working for me?


Try the other option of the HP tool. Don't search for the printer, select it by IP number, instead. Or by name.


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

I did try searching by IP or name still no luck?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

hang a sec... i'll find the download you need...

Your version of windows doesn't natively support tcp/ip printing, but there's a download from HP that will add support for it. It's hard to find but i'll keep looking. I need it onhand anyhow.


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Download here:
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/networking/software/hpspm98.exe
install the software.
If you can't get the download, let me know and i'll provide a link for it...

Next, install the printer as a local printer to your LPT port.
Once it is installed, open up the configuration settings (I.e. click on Start, Settings, Printers, right click on the printer and select Properties).
Go to the DETAILS tab and click on the ADD PORT button.
If you installed the above software, under the "other" you should see "HP Standard TCP/IP port". Select that and type in the IP address of your network printer.
type in your network ip and that should be it.

I have used this many times, although it says HP, it works so far with every brand of printer i've installed...

Good luck


----------



## evo22 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you! I will give what you said a try and let you know the out come.

Thanks again!


----------

